# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Ζευγάρι lovebirds

## panoss

Παιδιά αποφάσισα να δώσω τα 2 λοβμπιρντ μου..
Είναι του 2010 και τα 2 και έχουν κάνει 5 γέννες με αυτή τώρα(που έφυγε)..

Όποιος θέλει ας με ειδοποιήσει.Θα πρέπει να πάνε σε καλά χέρια.

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο εχουν πολυ ομορφες μεταλλαξεις!! ενδιαφερομαι εγω να τα υιοθετησω τα μικρα σου, αλλα εισαι πολυ μακρια. εαν πιστευεις οτι θα μπορουσε καποιος, καποια στιγμη να μου τα εφερνε πιο κοντα με ασφαλεια.

----------


## panoss

Μακάρι να βρεθεί τρόπος...
Πραγματικά..
Είναι όμως άγρια να ξέρεις..

----------


## lagreco69

Πανο μακαρι!! ας βρουμε τροπο με το καλο!! και θα γινουν αρνακια.

----------


## nikolas

σου εχω στειλει πμ

----------


## kostas0206

Πανο ειναι αυτο το ζευγαρακι(το πρωτο σου) που ειχε κανει τα μικρουλια που μου ειχες δειξει?
Ελπιζω να βρεθει καποιος να τα παρει τα ομορφουλια!!!

----------


## saxo_29

Πανο ειναι κουκλια ρε συ, μακαρι να μουν Θεσσαλονικη να τα υιοθετουσα. Φοβαμε την αποσταση ομως  :Ashamed0001: ,

----------


## panagiotis k

Τα λατρεύω τα lovebirds αλλά είμαστε λίγο μακριά....... ::

----------


## panoss

Είναι παίδες και η απόσταση.. δεν θέλω να ταλαιπωρηθούν πάνω από 1 ώρα..(που λέει ο λόγος..)

Ναι Κώστα.. Αυτά είναι και λυπάμαι πραγματικά πάρα πολύ που θα τα δώσω..

----------


## kostas0206

Πανο, γιατι τα δινεις? ελειψη χωρου?

----------


## panoss

Πάρα πολύ φασαρία..
Πάρα πολύ όμως..

----------


## lagreco69

> Πάρα πολύ φασαρία..
> Πάρα πολύ όμως..


Για αυτο σου λεω Πανο να βρουμε τροπο να τα υιοθετησω εγω, που την αντεχω αυτην την γλυκια φασαρια.  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν υπαρχει τροπος να ερθει Αθηνα και μετα Πατρα, στο μεταξυ θα μπορουσα να τα φιλοξενησω εγω.

----------


## lagreco69

> Εαν υπαρχει τροπος να ερθει Αθηνα και μετα Πατρα, στο μεταξυ θα μπορουσα να τα φιλοξενησω εγω.


Εισαι αρχοντας!! Νικο.  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν ειναι κοπος Δημητρη! Χαρα μου ειναι  :winky:

----------


## panoss

Εγώ παντως προειδοποιησα...
Δεν ξερω ακομα.. θα δω τι θα κανω..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ο Δημητρης δεν ειναι ο ανθρωπος που ενοχλειται ευκολα απο τα ζωα.. ειναι υπομονετικος και τα αγαπα υπερβολικα!

----------


## pasxalis

Καταλαβα οπως και εμενα,εγω μερος εχω μου αρεσουν μενουμε διπλα διπλα αλλα εχω θεμα με τους γειτονες και εγω το ενα θα το δωσω

----------


## panoss

Ετσι ακριβώς...

----------


## saxo_29

Ααα ρε φιλε τι σου κανουν αυτοι οι γειτονες. 
Εγω ειμαι τυχερος...παρολο που μενω στην Κυψελη.....δεν διαμαρτηρεται κανεις και ποτε.
Φαντασου πηρα το ριγκνεκ και δεν ειναι αρκετα θορυβωδης για τα γουστα μου,,,χαχαχα
Εβαλα και καναρινακια για να ακουω κατι  συνεχομενο.
Ισως τελικα επρεπε να βαλω lovebirds ε;

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κωστα, κοντα μενουμε! Εγω Πατησια ειμαι και με 8 πουλια δεν μου εχουν κανει κιχ οι γειτονες.. με φοβουνται.  :winky:  χααχχαχαχα

----------


## xristina_konta

Παναγιωτη ενδιαφερομαι!!!!!!!!!Ειναι καιρο τωρα που ψαχνω καλο ζευγαρι και το δικο σου φαινεται υπεροχο!!!!Μενω σε κτημα μεγαλο στα Μεσογεια και δεν εχω προβλημα με γειτονες[δεν ειναι δα και πολλοι κοντα μου}Αν αποφασισεις μπορεις να τα βαλεις κτελ η ακομη αν γινεται σε αεροπλανο και τα παιρνω απο Σπατα εγω [ειμαι αρκετα κοντα]και τα τυχον μεταφορικα εννοειται δικα μου.Να ξερεις παντως οτι θα τυχουν της καλυτερης φροντιδας!!!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Και εγω ενδιαφερομαι αν δεν τα εχεις δωσει Εχω και ενα ζευγαρι κοκατιλ και 2 ζευγαρια ζεβρακια και 1 ζευγαρι καναρινια!!! Γενικα μαζεβω απο ολα τα ειδη και απο ενα ζευγαρι!!!  ::

----------


## saxo_29

Παιδια, νομιζω ο ανθρωπος ηδη εξηγησε οτι το προβλημα του ειναι η αποσταση. Εαν δεν ηταν για την αποσταση, νομιζω οτι προτεραιοτητα εχει ο Δημητρης Lagreco που απαντησε πρωτος στην αγγελια.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κωστα, δεν υπαρχει αριθμος προτεραιοτητας.. ο Πανος θα διαλεξει ποιο σπιτι ειναι πιο καταλληλο για τα πουλακια του.

----------


## stelios7

Εμενα μαλλον θα ερθει ο ξαδερφος μου τωρα ιουλιο εδω ειναι απο κοζανι!

----------


## panoss

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Κώστα!!
Ειδικά τώρα το καλοκαίρι δεν θέλω να τα στείλω με το ΚΤΕΛ για κανέναν λόγο!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Η αδελφη μου τον Ιουλη θα παει Ολλανδια.. στον γυρισμο (τελη Ιουλιου) θα περασει απο Θεσσαλονικη, εαν μπορεις να τα κρατησεις μεχρι τοτε και μπορει η αδελφη μου να τα παρει, θα μπορουν να ερθουν με ασφαλεια κι επειτα να πανε εκει που θες να τα δωσεις!

----------


## panoss

Αυτό παίζει σαν ιδέα..

----------


## mixalis91

> Η αδελφη μου τον Ιουλη θα παει Ολλανδια.. στον γυρισμο (τελη Ιουλιου) θα περασει απο Θεσσαλονικη, εαν μπορεις να τα κρατησεις μεχρι τοτε και μπορει η αδελφη μου να τα παρει, θα μπορουν να ερθουν με ασφαλεια κι επειτα να πανε εκει που θες να τα δωσεις!


 θα παει η αδερφη σου ολλανδια και εσυ θελεις να παρεις lovebird απο ελλαδα? πες της να σου φερει κανενα ζευγαρι απο εκει! και οχι τα συνηθησμενα παρε κανενα ζευγαρακι lovebird canus ή lovebird taranta ::

----------


## saxo_29

Οχι ρε Μιχαλη...ο Νικος λεει να τα φερει η αδελφη του για να φθασουν Αθηνα με ασφαλεια, και απο εκει και περα να πανε οπου θελει να τα δωσει ο Πανος. ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> θα παει η αδερφη σου ολλανδια και εσυ θελεις να παρεις lovebird απο ελλαδα? πες της να σου φερει κανενα ζευγαρι απο εκει! και οχι τα συνηθησμενα παρε κανενα ζευγαρακι lovebird canus ή lovebird taranta


Την εχω ταξει ηδη να παει σε κανα Ολλανδικο πετ σοπ να μου παρει καλουδια για τα πουλακια μου.. χεχεχε :Evilgrin0010:

----------


## mixalis91

καταλαβα τι εννοει ο Νικος. πες τις να σου φερει και πουλια απο ολλανδια! εκει εχει πολλα εκτροφεια παπαγαλων!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το ξερω βρε Μιχαλη.. αλλα λεφτα για αγορα παπαγαλων δεν εχουμε, εκτος εαν της ερθει κανενα απο το παραθυρο του ξενοδοχειου  ::

----------


## arisnik

εγώ μένω Θεσσαλονίκη πάντως. Έχω 4 lovebirds και εφόσον θες και εσύ μπορώ να τα πάρω. 40 εκκλησιές μένω.

----------


## sWeetAnGel

καλησπερα !!! πολυ ομορφα τα πουλακια σου αν θες εμενα θα ερθει η αδερφη μου απο θεσσαλονικη εδω πατρα που μενω κ να τα φερει ειναι πολυ ομορφα κ θα ενδιαφερομουν...εγω εχω ηδη ενα ζευγαρι κ δυο μωρα τους ημερα...εχω κ ρινγκ νεκ κ ροζελα..τι λες?  :Happy:

----------


## panoss

Λοιπόν παιδιά για να κλείσει εδώ το θέμα.
Σας ευχαριστώ πραγματικά όλους αλλά το πιθανότερο είναι να τα δώσω σε μια Θεία μου από τα Τρίκαλα..
ΘΑ τα πάω ο ίδιος.
ΑΝ δεν βολέψει αυτή η λύση τα πουλάκια θα δωθούν σε Θεσ/κείς και μόνο ΕΚΤΟΣ αν μπορεί σίγουρα να έρθει κάποιος από αλλού και να τα παραλάβει από εμένα, χωρίς το κλουβί όμως..

Υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να δωθούν και μικρά τους οπότε ακούω και πάλι ποιος θέλει. Είτε τα μεγάλα είτε τα μικρά είτε όλα.

----------


## douriakos

pano ειμαι απο καβαλα αλλα θα με ενδιαφερε να τα παρω (καθε μερα σχεδον ερχομαι θεσσαλονικη) :Happy:  αν μπορεις στειλε μου πμ

----------


## iraklis

ενιΦερομαι εγω φιλε και μπορω να τα παρω απο θεσσαλονικη απο σενα οποτε θελεις

----------


## sWeetAnGel

πανο σε ποια περιοχη μενεις?ενα μικρο θελω ειναι αγριο?

----------


## panoss

Τα μικρα προφανως ειναι αγρια αφου και τα μεγάλα ειναι αγριμια..

----------


## panoss

Λοιπόν! Ανανέωση τελική!!
Την κυριακή έρχομαι Θεσ/νίκη και μαζί μου φέρνω από 1 μέχρι και 5 παπαγαλάκια!!!
Πείτε τώρα και εδώ στο θέμα πόσοι θέλουν από Θεσ/νίκη και πόσα...


οπότε.....

----------


## panoss

Να κλεισει..

----------

